# Το μανιφέστο του Μεταφουτουρισμού



## somnambulist (Apr 5, 2009)

Βυθισμένο στη νωχέλεια, την τρυφερότητα και τη γλυκύτητα, όπως και ο ίδιος ο Μπίφο.

100 χρόνια μετά τη δημοσίευση στην Le Figaro στις 20 Φεβρουαρίου 1009 του Μανιφέστου του Φουτουρισμού του Filippo Tommaso Marinetti, ο Franco Berardi (Bifo) κι η παρέα του γράφουν το Μανιφέστο του Μεταφουτουρισμού [Μετάφραση Μωυσής Μπουντουρίδης http://mazemata.blogspot.com/2009/02/blog-post_11.html]:

1. Θέλουμε να τραγουδήσουμε τον κίνδυνο του έρωτα, την καθημερινή δημιουργία μιας γλυκιάς ενέργειας που ποτέ δεν σκορπά.

2. Η ειρωνεία, η τρυφερότητα κι η εξέγερση θα είναι τα ουσιαστικά στοιχεία της ποίησής μας.

3. Η ιδεολογία κι η διαφήμιση έχουν εξυμνήσει τη μόνιμη κινητοποίηση της παραγωγικής και της νευρώδους ενέργειας της ανθρωπότητας για το κέρδος και τον πόλεμο, αλλά εμείς θέλουμε να εξυμνήσουμε την αβρότητα, τη νωχέλεια και την έκσταση, την
αυτοσυγκράτηση των αναγκών μας και την ευχαρίστηση των αισθήσεων.

4. Δηλώνουμε ότι το μεγαλείο του κόσμου έχει εμπλουτιστεί με μια νέα ομορφιά: την ομορφιά της αυτονομίας. Όλοι έχουν το ρυθμό τους και κανένας δεν πρέπει να αναγκάζεται να βαδίζει με ομοιόμορφο βήμα. Τα αυτοκίνητα έχουν χάσει τη γοητεία της σπανιότητας και, πάνω απ' όλα, δεν μπορούν να επιτελέσουν το έργο, για το οποίο είχαν εφευρεθεί. Η ταχύτητα έχει επιβραδυνθεί. Τα αυτοκίνητα έγιναν ακίνητα σαν ανόητες χελώνες μέσα στην κυκλοφοριακή κίνηση της πόλης.

5. Θέλουμε να τραγουδήσουμε τον άντρα και τη γυναίκα, που θωπεύονται για να γνωρισθούν καλύτερα μεταξύ τους και για να γνωρίσουν καλύτερα τον κόσμο.

6. Ο ποιητής πρέπει να προσφέρει την έμπνευση για οίστρο κι ασωτία για να αυξήσει τη δύναμη της συλλογικής νόησης και να ελαττώσει το χρόνο της μισθωτής εργασίας.

7. Δεν υπάρχει κάλλος παρά μέσα στην αυτονομία. Κανένα έργο που δεν εκφράζει τη νοημοσύνη του δυνατού δεν μπορεί να είναι αριστούργημα. Η ποίηση είναι μια γέφυρα που ρίχνεται πάνω στην άβυσσο του τίποτε για να επιτρέψει την κοινή μοιρασιά των ποικίλων φαντασιών και για να απελευθερώσει την ενικότητα.

8. Βρισκόμαστε στο απώτατο ακρωτήρι των αιώνων. Οφείλουμε απολύτως να κοιτάμε πίσω μας για να θυμόμαστε την άβυσσο της βίας και του τρόμου, τις οποίες η στρατιωτική επιθετικότητα κι η εθνικιστική άγνοια κατόρθωσαν να υποδαυλίζουν κάθε στιγμή. Ζούμε για πολύ καιρό μέσα στην θρησκεία του στάσιμου χρόνου. Η πανταχού παρούσα αιώνια ταχύτητα είναι ήδη πίσω μας, στο Ίντερνετ, και γι' αυτό μπορούμε τώρα να την ξεχάσουμε για να βρούμε το δικό μας ξεχωριστό ρυθμό.

9. Θέλουμε να γελοιοποιήσουμε τους βλάκες που υποστηρίζουν το λόγο του πόλεμου: τους φανατικούς των ανταγωνισμών, τους φανατικούς του γενειοφόρου θεού που προτρέπει τις σφαγές, τους τρομοκρατημένους φανατικούς από την αφοπλιστική θηλυκότητα που υπάρχει σ' όλους μας.

10. Απαιτούμε να γίνει η τέχνη δύναμη αλλαγής μέσα στη ζωή, απαιτούμε να καταργήσουμε το διαχωρισμό μεταξύ ποίησης και μαζικής επικοινωνίας, απαιτούμε να λυτρώσουμε τα μήντια από την εξουσία των έμπορων για να τα ξαναδώσουμε στους ειδήμονες και τους ποιητές.

11. Θα τραγουδήσουμε για το πλήθος των ανθρώπων που μπορούν επιτέλους να απελευθερωθούν από το ζυγό της έμμισθης εργασίας, θα τραγουδήσουμε για την αλληλεγγύη και για τον ξεσηκωμό κατά της εκμετάλλευσης. Θα τραγουδήσουμε για το άπειρο δίκτυο της γνώσης και της επινόησης, για την άυλη τεχνολογία που μας απελευθερώνει από τον φυσικό μόχθο. Θα τραγουδήσουμε για το επαναστατημένο κογκνεταριάτο (το προλεταριάτο της γνωσιακής εργασίας) που μας συνδέει με το ίδιο το σώμα. Θα τραγουδήσουμε για το άπειρο του παρόντος και δεν θα έχουμε πια ανάγκη του μέλλοντος.

Το κείμενο είναι από εδώ.


----------



## somnambulist (Apr 5, 2009)

Κι επειδή το μετάφρασμα είναι δύσκαμπτο και γεμάτο ασυνταξίες, ιδού και το πρωτότυπο:

Manifesto del dopo-futurismo

Da: franco berardi
A: Alberto Abruzzese
Oggetto: dopofuturismo

eccoti il manifesto dopofuturista
a presto
bifo

---
Manifesto del dopo-futurismo
20 Febbraio 2009

1. Noi vogliamo cantare il pericolo dell’amore, la creazione quotidiana dell’energia dolce che non si disperde.

2. L’ironia, la dolcezza e la ribellione saranno elementi essenziali della nostra poesia.

3. L’ideologia e la pubblicità hanno esaltato finora la mobilitazione permanente delle energie produttive e nervose dell’umanità per il profitto e per la guerra, noi vogliamo esaltare la tenerezza il sonno e l’estasi, la frugalità dei nostri bisogni e il piacere dei sensi.

4. Noi affermiamo che la magnificenza del mondo si è arricchita di una bellezza nuova: la bellezza dell’autonomia. Ciascuno ha il suo ritmo e nessuno deve esser costretto a correre ad una velocità uniforme. Le automobili hanno perduto il fascino della rarità e soprattutto non possono più svolgere il compito per il quale furono concepite. La velocità è diventata lenta. Le automobili sono immobili come tartarughe stupide nel traffico cittadino. Solo la lentezza è veloce.

5. Noi vogliamo cantare l’uomo e la donna che si accarezzano per meglio conoscersi e per meglio conoscere il mondo.

6. Bisogna che il poeta si spenda con calore e prodigalità per aumentare la potenza dell’intelligenza collettiva e per ridurre il tempo del lavoro salariato.

7. Non vi è più bellezza se non nell’autonomia. Nessuna opera che non esprima l’intelligenza del possibile può essere un capolavoro. La poesia è un ponte gettato sull’abisso del nulla per creare condivisione tra immaginazioni diverse e liberare singolarità.

8. Siamo sul promontorio estremo dei secoli… Dobbiamo assolutamente guardare dietro di noi per ricordare l’abisso di violenza e di orrore che l’aggressività militare e l’ignoranza nazionalista possono in ogni momento scatenare. Viviamo da molto tempo nella religione del tempo uniforme. L’eterna velocità onnipresente è già dietro di noi, nell’Internet, perciò ora possiam dimenticarla per trovare il nostro ritmo singolare.

9. Noi vogliamo ridicolizzare gli idioti che diffondono il discorso di guerra: i fanatici della competizione, i fanatici del dio barbuto che ci incita al massacro, i fanatici terrorizzati della disarmante femminilità che c’è in noi tutti.

10. Vorremmo fare dell’arte forza di cambiamento della vita, vorremmo abolire la separazione tra poesia e comunicazione di massa, vorremmo sottrarre il dominio sui media ai mercanti per consegnarlo ai sapienti e ai poeti.

11. Canteremo le folle che possono infine liberarsi dalla schiavitù del lavoro salariato, canteremo la solidarietà e la rivolta contro lo sfruttamento. Canteremo la rete infinita della conoscenza e dell’invenzione, la tecnologia immateriale che ci libera dalla fatica fisica. Canteremo il cognitario ribelle che si mette in contatto con il proprio corpo. Canteremo l’infinità presente e non avremo più bisogno di futuro. 

Αποδώ


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2009)

Ωραίο το «το προλεταριάτο της γνωσιακής εργασίας», αλλά να το πούμε όπως στα ιταλικά, _κογκνιταριάτο_. Έχουμε ήδη το _ινκόγκνιτο_, άλλωστε.

Επίσης έχουμε ήδη μεταγραμμένους τους _λιτεράτι_ (και τους _γκλιτεράτι_).


----------

